# overall quality of the snow industry vs. the everyday item industry



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

hey guys, 
something interesting ive noticed for a while, but really have never talked about. you cant make a shit snowboard. a snowboard can be shit, but you cant make a snowboard in a shitty manner. there has to be human intervention in the making of a snowboard. You cnt program a machine to make a snowboard from start to finish. It has to be put together by humans. And not just any humans. dedicated humans. granted, alot of companiees like rossignol make their snowboards in china, but really its not a stupid chinese machine, its chinese people. whenever i go shopping at target or a grocery store i always have to be weary about buying products that really live up to what they say they do. not so with the snow industry. everyone is truthful, and everyone (arguably except for mama b) really makes snowboards becxause they love to. thats all i wanted to say. thanks snow industry. you make my day everyday.

IF YOU WORK FOR THE SNOW INDUSTRY in any way (liftie, snowboard maker, design, ANYTHing. PLEASE say so below:::


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

of course you can "make a snowboard in a shitty manner"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hm, not sure I agree. Anyone remember the details of that writer who started a campaign against some snowboard shop? IIRC, he put out an ad with the company name and phone number offering a free snowboard or something.

Anyway, the point is that the industry has more than its share of douches. And let's face it, the entry-level price point will always exist for those who want to try it out for the minimum money.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Stay in school. Please!!! :dizzy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I want you to look out the window at the nearest road. Is there heavy traffic? If yes go play in it till you get hit. If no go find one that does and go play in it till you get hit. 

You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Rossi boards were previously made at the elan factory. Some production maybe in China now due to Elan ending production. I believe Rossi kept their upmarket board manufacturing with one of the big 3 factories outside China and p[ossibly the entire line.


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

ignorance of youth


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

bseracka said:


> Rossi boards were previously made at the elan factory. Some production maybe in China now due to Elan ending production. I believe Rossi kept their upmarket board manufacturing with one of the big 3 factories outside China and p[ossibly the entire line.


Whole line is in China except the low end stuff/rentals.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Hmmm*

I live on a country road in Texas, mr kethun and his cattle go by almost everyday. BurtonAvenger sorry I just can't.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Why is our location set as Vancouver then?


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Blind*



Argo said:


> Why is our location set as Vancouver then?


Are you blind can't your hear what I see?


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

(arguably except for mama b) ????? put the bong down


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

DCsnow said:


> Are you blind can't your hear what I see?


Yeah, I hear the douchebag you see in the mirror. :dizzy:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*you still dont think so*



Argo said:


> Yeah, I hear the douchebag you see in the mirror. :dizzy:


were you born in an anti sarcasm family? or a really gated community, or are really stoopid? i was being funny, i was trying to be cool like you oolder adults....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

DCsnow said:


> were you born in an anti sarcasm family? or a really gated community, or are really stoopid? i was being funny, i was trying to be cool like you oolder adults....


Hard to tell what's real and sarcasm from you since your post about your fake girlfriend ruining your emergency brake handle. :dunno:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*ok*



Argo said:


> Hard to tell what's real and sarcasm from you since your post about your fake girlfriend ruining your emergency brake handle. :dunno:


right. i'm done now. go ride some smokin snowboard now. i think the name of smokin snowboards is only adequate because the only good thing about a smokin snowboard is if you burn it keeps you just a little bit warmer.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

And the idiot train has entered the station.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

:WTF:

:icon_scratch:


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*to much beer*

too much beer... and maybe some big e and little c


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lmao... Put the bong down and walk away.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*lmao*



Argo said:


> Lmao... Put the bong down and walk away.


your ass isnt twerking so your ass isnt falling off fucking liar.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> I live on a country road in Texas, mr kethun and his cattle go by almost everyday. BurtonAvenger sorry I just can't.


I thought you were in Vancouver..

:dizzy:


**edit**

ah, I see Argo pointed out the relevant bits hahah


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Power Tush

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









UnderBoob








Yoga Pants









Thank the Lord for Trolls!!!! :eusa_clap:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh! ...and one for the Ladies


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Power Tush


Damn :yahoo:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

OU812 said:


> Damn :yahoo:


Borderline racist but she's fine as hell, dat ass :eusa_clap:


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ass Gifs - Imgur

click and thank me later.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Hm, not sure I agree. Anyone remember the details of that writer who started a campaign against some snowboard shop? IIRC, he put out an ad with the company name and phone number offering a free snowboard or something.
> 
> Anyway, the point is that the industry has more than its share of douches. And let's face it, the entry-level price point will always exist for those who want to try it out for the minimum money.


That was David Thorne of 27bslash6.com. And that particular article was the funniest thing I've ever read.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Function 4 Sports. Free Burton snowboard with Ride boot and bindings.

Hilarity on this page...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Little interview with the man himself. Retail Retribution With David Thorne «


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

tony10 said:


> Ass Gifs - Imgur
> 
> click and thank me later.


That was actually exactly what I needed right now. Thank you!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Function 4 Sports. Free Burton snowboard with Ride boot and bindings.
> 
> Hilarity on this page...


OMG, that was briliant! Saved my day, thanks :laugh:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> Function 4 Sports. Free Burton snowboard with Ride boot and bindings.
> 
> Hilarity on this page...


That was actually a hoax and David Thorne is an asshole. He has been making those stories up for comedy, and that business was a random casualty. I thought he was pretty funny until I found out how he's pretty much all lies and treats his fans like shit.



BurtonAvenger said:


> I want you to look out the window at the nearest road. Is there heavy traffic? If yes go play in it till you get hit. If no go find one that does and go play in it till you get hit.
> 
> You have no clue what you're talking about.


He already did but someone didn't finish the job. I seriously wonder if he was normal before that or if getting hit is directly related to all the dumb posts/threads.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

jtg said:


> He already did but someone didn't finish the job. I seriously wonder if he was normal before that or if getting hit is directly related to all the dumb posts/threads.


Come on guys, he's just a kid...


----------

